# Conte: "L'Italia non ha firmato il MES, Salvini e Meloni..."



## fabri47 (10 Aprile 2020)

*Conte: "L'Italia non ha firmato il MES, Salvini e Meloni..."*

Il premier *Giuseppe Conte*, nella conferenza stampa del 10 aprile, dove ha parlato della proroga delle restrizioni fino al 3 maggio e della riapertura di librerie, cartolibrerie e negozi di abbigliamento per bambini (task force per la fase 2 guidata da Vittorio Colao), ci ha tenuto a fare chiarezza sul MES e le notizie che avrebbero visto il governo firmare tale linea di credito.

"_Primo punto: Il MES esiste dal 2012 e *Salvini e Meloni hanno detto falsità*. Questo governo non agisce nelle tenebre e parla in faccia agli italiani. Secondo punto, su richiesta di alcuni stati membri, non l'Italia, l'Eurogruppo ha lavorato a una linea di credito collegata al MES totalmente nuova rispetto alle linee di credito esistenti. Terzo, *l'Italia non ha firmato alcuna attivazione del MES*. L'Italia non ha bisogno del MES, perchè lo ritiene totalmente inadeguato all'emergenza che sta vivendo_" ha dichiarato il presidente del Consiglio, che ha più volte ribadito tale presa di posizione.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Aprile 2020)

Ancora una volta sbugiardati, ancora una volta i due pirla han fatto la figura dei cioccolatai. 
Ma quando la capiranno gli italiani di aspettare i FATTI ? E non dar retta agli sciacalli.


----------



## juventino (10 Aprile 2020)

Ma i “giornalisti” che **** aspettano a chiedergli come intende procedere se non vuole usare il MES? 
Ma che pensano che c’abbiamo tutti scritto Giocondo in fronte come gli euroscemi?


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Aprile 2020)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ma i “giornalisti” che **** aspettano a chiedergli come intende procedere se non vuole usare il MES?
> Ma che pensano che c’abbiamo tutti scritto Giocondo in fronte come gli euroscemi?



Te l’ha appena detto, Eurobond.


----------



## fabri47 (10 Aprile 2020)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ma i “giornalisti” che **** aspettano a chiedergli come intende procedere se non vuole usare il MES?
> Ma che pensano che c’abbiamo tutti scritto Giocondo in fronte come gli euroscemi?


Se glielo chiedono, lui risponderà sicuramente "lavoreremo per trovare nuovi strumenti" e cose del genere.


----------



## Albijol (10 Aprile 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Te l’ha appena detto, Eurobond.



non dipende da lui eh.


----------



## juventino (10 Aprile 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Te l’ha appena detto, Eurobond.



Gli Eurobondo *NON* ci saranno mai. Ficcatevelo in testo. I tedeschi lo hanno ripetuto fino alla nausea, persino Schauble ha ribadito che sono impossibili perché contrari alla costituzione tedesca.


----------



## juventino (10 Aprile 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Se glielo chiedono, lui risponderà sicuramente "lavoreremo per trovare nuovi strumenti" e cose del genere.



Un giornalista serio lo brucerebbe in due secondi, incalzando subito con il “Quali?”.


----------



## danjr (10 Aprile 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Te l’ha appena detto, Eurobond.



Che non esistono


----------



## hakaishin (10 Aprile 2020)

juventino ha scritto:


> Gli Eurobondo *NON* ci saranno mai. Ficcatevelo in testo. I tedeschi lo hanno ripetuto fino alla nausea, persino Schauble ha ribadito che sono impossibili perché contrari alla costituzione tedesca.



Ma va? Conte può tutto non lo sapevi? Lui ipnotizza con lo sguardo e trasformerà merkel in una bimba di Conte.
E sarà là vittorie di Conte, un uomo chiamato DECRETO


----------



## fabri47 (10 Aprile 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma va? Conte può tutto non lo sapevi? Lui ipnotizza con lo sguardo e trasformerà merkel in una bimba di Conte.
> *E sarà là vittorie di Conte, un uomo chiamato DECRETO*


----------



## hakaishin (10 Aprile 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


>


Ahahahahahah ahahahahahah ma che meraviglia è? Ahahahahah
Mamma mia da chi siamo governati


----------



## hakaishin (10 Aprile 2020)

Ma una domanda?
Se la prende con salvini e meloni e perché non se la prende col suo ministro piddiota che ieri paventava la super intesa europea sul mess? Come mai non se la prende con gentiloni che non lo teneva più nelle mutande per il mes? Come mai non se la prende con tutta la stampa che parlava di accordo mes raggiunto?
Ahhh la propaganda....


----------



## fabri47 (10 Aprile 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ahahahahahah ahahahahahah ma che meraviglia è? Ahahahahah
> Mamma mia da chi siamo governati


Io sono settimane che dico che Conte sembra uno dei fighetti presi dalle telenovele. L'unica differenza, è che dissi che lo vedevo bene nel Paradiso delle Signore, perchè fatta in Italia, però vedo che anche nel Segreto, o meglio Decreto, non sfigura affatto  .


----------



## Albijol (10 Aprile 2020)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ma i “giornalisti” che **** aspettano a chiedergli come intende procedere se non vuole usare il MES?
> Ma che pensano che c’abbiamo tutti scritto Giocondo in fronte come gli euroscemi?



mi piacerebbe sapere anche la controproposta di Salvini e Meloni


----------



## Pungiglione (10 Aprile 2020)

Comunque noto che c'è proprio la tendenza a lamentarsi sempre e comunque, fai il MES: buuu svenduto l'Italia!!!
Provi a fare gli eurobond: buuu gli eurobond non esistono!!!

Ma cosa vi aspettate che l'Italia esca dall'UE e faccia la liretta? Sarebbe persino peggio della trojka. Ah sappiate che con la liretta svalutata i vostri mutui rimarrebbero in Euro eh


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Aprile 2020)

Ma non vedo commenti sulla figura di M epocale dei due cialtroni  
UMILIATI in diretta mondiale da Conte per falsità e Fake News.

Dove sono quelli che l’hanno insultato tutto il giorno ?? Dove ? 

Umiliati. UMILIATI.


----------



## admin (10 Aprile 2020)

Albijol ha scritto:


> non dipende da lui eh.





juventino ha scritto:


> Gli Eurobondo *NON* ci saranno mai. Ficcatevelo in testo. I tedeschi lo hanno ripetuto fino alla nausea, persino Schauble ha ribadito che sono impossibili perché contrari alla costituzione tedesca.





danjr ha scritto:


> Che non esistono



L'unico che si sbugiarda è lui, l'avvocatuccio.


----------



## hakaishin (10 Aprile 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io sono settimane che dico che Conte sembra uno dei fighetti presi dalle telenovele. L'unica differenza, è che dissi che lo vedevo bene nel Paradiso delle Signore, perchè fatta in Italia, però vedo che anche nel Segreto, o meglio Decreto, non sfigura affatto  .



Si direi che è perfetto 
Ma chi glielo doveva dire all’avvocato dei furti di polli che avrebbe avuto questa notorietà?


----------



## Ringhio8 (10 Aprile 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


>



Non puoi pubblicare sta roba, per le risate mi sta risalendo la cena


----------



## ispanicojon7 (10 Aprile 2020)

juventino ha scritto:


> Gli Eurobondo *NON* ci saranno mai. Ficcatevelo in testo. I tedeschi lo hanno ripetuto fino alla nausea, persino Schauble ha ribadito che sono impossibili perché contrari alla costituzione tedesca.



Se il 5 maggio la Corte Costituzionale tedesca imporrà limiti alla BCE limitando l'acquisto dei Btp , sono curioso di vedere quale strumento userà l'italia come extrema ratio .


----------



## hakaishin (10 Aprile 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma non vedo commenti sulla figura di M epocale dei due cialtroni
> UMILIATI in diretta mondiale da Conte per falsità e Fake News.
> 
> Dove sono quelli che l’hanno insultato tutto il giorno ?? Dove ?
> ...



Non l’ho sentito sbugiardare gentiloni, la stampa nazionale e gualtieri...
Certo che ti accontenti di poco eh...


----------



## Ringhio8 (10 Aprile 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma una domanda?
> Se la prende con salvini e meloni e perché non se la prende col suo ministro piddiota che ieri paventava la super intesa europea sul mess? Come mai non se la prende con gentiloni che non lo teneva più nelle mutande per il mes? Come mai non se la prende con tutta la stampa che parlava di accordo mes raggiunto?
> Ahhh la propaganda....



.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Aprile 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'unico che si sbugiarda è lui, l'avvocatuccio.



Però dai si onesto ( Honesto!1!1  ) hai insultato tutto pomeriggio Conte e il governo su una cosa che non è vera e che si sono inventati i due pirla di Salvini e Meloni. Ogni tanto ammettere di aver "sbagliato" nella valutazione o ammettere di aver tratto conclusioni sul nulla ( quello che ti dicevo pomeriggio ) è un passo in avanti. 

A te Conte non piace, bene ne prendiamo atto e come sempre rispettiamo le idee di tutti ma non fondiamo il nostro odio sul nulla. Si è fatta una polemica sul nulla, Conte sul MES la pensa come te e me.


----------



## juventino (10 Aprile 2020)

Albijol ha scritto:


> mi piacerebbe sapere anche la controproposta di Salvini e Meloni



E cosa c’entrano esattamente Salvini e la Meloni? 
È lui che sta gestendo questa cosa, lui deve dare spiegazioni.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Aprile 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non l’ho sentito sbugiardare gentiloni, la stampa nazionale e gualtieri...
> Certo che ti accontenti di poco eh...



Ma forse non hai sentito la conferenza stampa. Ha detto che ogni persona può avere una sua idea ( e probabilmente si riferiva a qualche anima del PD ) ma la proposta tanto sbandierata dai due pirla NON è STATA FATTA DALL ITALIA. 
Te l'ha detto chiaro e tondo.


----------



## Ringhio8 (10 Aprile 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma non vedo commenti sulla figura di M epocale dei due cialtroni
> UMILIATI in diretta mondiale da Conte per falsità e Fake News.
> 
> Dove sono quelli che l’hanno insultato tutto il giorno ?? Dove ?
> ...



L'hanno detto i suoi compagni di merende Gentiloni, Gualtieri e tutti gli organi di stampa eh, mica ce lo siamo inventato noi.... Perchè piuttosto non li ha smentiti? Forse perchè non sarà MES ma SEM (cit) ?


----------



## Atletico Maniero (10 Aprile 2020)

Quindi il Mes non lo usiamo e gli eurobond esistono solo a parole. Ottimo direi...


----------



## Zenos (10 Aprile 2020)

Oggi la gente che si aspettava un Conte che annunciava il Mes è rimasta un tantino delusa. Comunque per la cronaca non ci concederanno Eurobond per cui speriamo di strappare le migliori condizioni possibili.


----------



## juventino (10 Aprile 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma non vedo commenti sulla figura di M epocale dei due cialtroni
> UMILIATI in diretta mondiale da Conte per falsità e Fake News.
> 
> Dove sono quelli che l’hanno insultato tutto il giorno ?? Dove ?
> ...



I commenti sulla figura di palta che hanno fatto quei due cialtroni (dal sottoscritto presi a legnate, esattamente come Conte, in un altro thread) non li leggi per il semplice motivo che stanno all’opposizione. Ergo, sono assolutamente irrilevanti in questo momento.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Aprile 2020)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Se il 5 maggio la Corte Costituzionale tedesca imporrà limiti alla BCE limitando l'acquisto dei Btp , sono curioso di vedere quale strumento userà l'italia come extrema ratio .



L'italia e tutte le altre nazioni. Sarà guerra ( monetaria ) aperta.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Aprile 2020)

juventino ha scritto:


> I commenti sulla figura di palta che hanno fatto quei due cialtroni (dal sottoscritto presi a legnate, esattamente come Conte, in un altro thread) non li leggi per il semplice motivo che stanno all’opposizione. Ergo, sono assolutamente irrilevanti in questo momento.



Vero concordo. 

Ps: Sto parlando tranquillamente è, non sono ne arrabbiato ne aggressivo sia chiaro.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Aprile 2020)

juventino ha scritto:


> Gli Eurobondo *NON* ci saranno mai. Ficcatevelo in testo. I tedeschi lo hanno ripetuto fino alla nausea, persino Schauble ha ribadito che sono impossibili perché contrari alla costituzione tedesca.



Si però se propone qualcos'altro direte comunque che si tira giù le mutande davanti alla Germania, se invece insiste per gli Eurobond non va bene perchè deve proporre altre soluzioni visto che non si faranno mai. Qualsiasi cosa faccia questo Antonio Conte non va bene a propri..


----------



## admin (10 Aprile 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Però dai si onesto ( Honesto!1!1  ) hai insultato tutto pomeriggio Conte e il governo su una cosa che non è vera e che si sono inventati i due pirla di Salvini e Meloni. Ogni tanto ammettere di aver "sbagliato" nella valutazione o ammettere di aver tratto conclusioni sul nulla ( quello che ti dicevo pomeriggio ) è un passo in avanti.
> 
> A te Conte non piace, bene ne prendiamo atto e come sempre rispettiamo le idee di tutti ma non fondiamo il nostro odio sul nulla. Si è fatta una polemica sul nulla, Conte sul MES la pensa come te e me.



Tu ancora credi a Giuseppe Conte, il più grande trasformista della storia della Repubblica? Beato te... Oste, è bono il vino?

Poi io non insulto nessuno ma dico sempre quello che penso. Liberamente. Dopo essermi informato. Non ho nessun beniamino politico da difendere. Non sto qui a santificare chi odiavo fino a qualche mese fa.


----------



## hakaishin (10 Aprile 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma forse non hai sentito la conferenza stampa. Ha detto che ogni persona può avere una sua idea ( e probabilmente si riferiva a qualche anima del PD ) ma la proposta tanto sbandierata dai due pirla NON è STATA FATTA DALL ITALIA.
> Te l'ha detto chiaro e tondo.



Si ma gualtieri (che trattava per l’Italia) e gentiloni li hai sentiti ieri? I giornali li hai letti oggi? Mi sa di no
Lui e questo governo sanno solo fare guerra all’opposizione perché poi di contenuti ne hanno pochi


----------



## danjr (10 Aprile 2020)

Albijol ha scritto:


> mi piacerebbe sapere anche la controproposta di Salvini e Meloni



Non so se è la stessa ma Borghi aveva proposto una buona cosa a mio avviso, dei titoli di stato de tassati in modo che il debito restasse in mano almeno per la metà agli italiani. A me piaceva come proposta


----------



## hakaishin (10 Aprile 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Però dai si onesto ( Honesto!1!1  ) hai insultato tutto pomeriggio Conte e il governo su una cosa che non è vera e che si sono inventati i due pirla di Salvini e Meloni. Ogni tanto ammettere di aver "sbagliato" nella valutazione o ammettere di aver tratto conclusioni sul nulla ( quello che ti dicevo pomeriggio ) è un passo in avanti.
> 
> A te Conte non piace, bene ne prendiamo atto e come sempre rispettiamo le idee di tutti ma non fondiamo il nostro odio sul nulla. Si è fatta una polemica sul nulla, Conte sul MES la pensa come te e me.



Beh è lo stesso che fai tu eh
Come dici tu ogni opinione si rispetta ma su Conte e il governo non hai la minima capacità di critica come noi forse siamo troppo prevenuti. Ne fai un tifo esagerato senza renderti conto di nulla. Per te è un cavaliere senza macchia esente da errori. Un dogma praticamente 
Se quello che dice è vero ok lo apprezzo ma se 2+2 fa 4 so che sono solo parole...io non ho partiti politici, io non voto da un po’ perché nessuno mi rappresenta degnamente. Critico o approvo di volta in volta in base ai fatti. Il tifo politico purtroppo è un male per il paese


----------



## Dexter (10 Aprile 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ancora una volta sbugiardati, ancora una volta i due pirla han fatto la figura dei cioccolatai.
> Ma quando la capiranno gli italiani di aspettare i FATTI ? E non dar retta agli sciacalli.



Fascisti1!1!1!1!1!1

Forza Casalino


----------



## hakaishin (10 Aprile 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tu ancora credi a Giuseppe Conte, il più grande trasformista della storia della Repubblica? Beato te...
> 
> Poi io non insulto nessuno ma dico sempre quello che penso. Liberamente. Dopo essermi informato. Non ho nessun beniamino politico da difendere. Non sto qui a santificare chi odiavo fino a qualche mese fa.



Game set e match


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Aprile 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tu ancora credi a Giuseppe Conte, il più grande trasformista della storia della Repubblica? Beato te...
> 
> Poi io non insulto nessuno ma dico sempre quello che penso. Liberamente. Dopo essermi informato. Non ho nessun beniamino politico da difendere. Non sto qui a santificare chi odiavo fino a qualche mese fa.



Certo e ci mancherebbe altro. Se siamo qui da anni a scrivere è perchè possiamo farlo in libertà anche "scontrandoci".
Diciamo che NON mi fido di Conte come oramai non mi fido di nessun politico, mi limito ai fatti e oggi i fatti dicono che quelli che raccontano più balle agli italiani sono i due pirla che questa sera si son presi una lavata di testa in diretta mondiale manco avessero 2 anni.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Aprile 2020)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Fascisti1!1!1!1!1!1
> 
> Forza Casalino



Cosa c'entra il fascismo ? io non mica di Sinistra. 
Casalino è ridicolo, ma penso di averlo già detto 8mila volte.


----------



## juventino (10 Aprile 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si però se propone qualcos'altro direte comunque che si tira giù le mutande davanti alla Germania, se invece insiste per gli Eurobond non va bene perchè deve proporre altre soluzioni visto che non si faranno mai. Qualsiasi cosa faccia questo Antonio Conte non va bene a propri..



Tifo’o, insistere per gli Eurobond non ha alcun senso perché ad oggi è una proposta improponibile ed infattibile. In primo luogo perché andrebbe cambiata la costituzione tedesca, coi tempi che implica una riforma costituzionale; in secondo luogo perché andrebbero modificati i trattati europei, ovvero un processo che durerebbe minimo mesi, con minimo i 19 paesi dell’eurozona che dovrebbero votare tutti compatti all’unanimità.
Conte le sa queste cose? Gualtieri le sa? Gentiloni le sa?


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Aprile 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si però se propone qualcos'altro direte comunque che si tira giù le mutande davanti alla Germania, se invece insiste per gli Eurobond non va bene perchè deve proporre altre soluzioni visto che non si faranno mai. Qualsiasi cosa faccia questo Antonio Conte non va bene a propri..



Tifo'o menomale che ci sei pure tu, io semplicemente il tuo discorso sto facendo da giorni. Io non voglio difendere nessuno.


----------



## admin (10 Aprile 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Certo e ci mancherebbe altro. Se siamo qui da anni a scrivere è perchè possiamo farlo in libertà anche "scontrandoci".
> Diciamo che NON mi fido di Conte come oramai non mi fido di nessun politico, mi limito ai fatti e oggi i fatti dicono che quelli che raccontano più balle agli italiani sono i due pirla che questa sera si son presi una lavata di testa in diretta mondiale manco avessero 2 anni.



Quelli sono due pirla e non ci piove. Ma non hanno in mano il paese in questo momento. Quindi possono continuare a fare cabaret, che la cosa tanto non tocca nessuno. Non vanno manco più in Parlamento, ormai.


----------



## hakaishin (10 Aprile 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Certo e ci mancherebbe altro. Se siamo qui da anni a scrivere è perchè possiamo farlo in libertà anche "scontrandoci".
> Diciamo che NON mi fido di Conte come oramai non mi fido di nessun politico, mi limito ai fatti e oggi i fatti dicono che quelli che raccontano più balle agli italiani sono i due pirla che questa sera si son presi una lavata di testa in diretta mondiale manco avessero 2 anni.


Per me ad esempio, è più grave il Milano non si ferma, tutte le ******* fatte e dette da Conte prima dell’emergenza, l’aperitivo coi cinesi e il parlare di razzismoh e fascismoh pure quando si sta spiegando la ricetta della carbonara..


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Aprile 2020)

juventino ha scritto:


> Tifo’o, insistere per gli Eurobond non ha alcun senso perché ad oggi è una proposta improponibile ed infattibile. In primo luogo perché andrebbe cambiata la costituzione tedesca, coi tempi che implica una riforma costituzionale; in secondo luogo perché andrebbero modificati i trattati europei, ovvero un processo che durerebbe minimo mesi, con minimo i 19 paesi dell’eurozona che dovrebbero votare tutti compatti all’unanimità.
> Conte le sa queste cose? Gualtieri le sa? Gentiloni le sa?



Beh direi proprio che ne siano a conoscenza che dici ? oppure proponiti per diventare ministro degli esteri o Premier


----------



## hakaishin (10 Aprile 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Tifo'o menomale che ci sei pure tu, io semplicemente il tuo discorso sto facendo da giorni. Io non voglio difendere nessuno.



Da fuori sembra diverso, credimi


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Aprile 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Per me ad esempio, è più grave il Milano non si ferma, tutte le ******* fatte e dette da Conte prima dell’emergenza, l’aperitivo coi cinesi e il parlare di razzismoh e fascismoh pure quando si sta spiegando la ricetta della carbonara..



Ovvio, Pippo Franco Sala è la feccia della feccia. Ma ciò non mi fa mica rivalutare i due pirla. Anzi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Aprile 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Per me ad esempio, è più grave il Milano non si ferma, tutte le ******* fatte e dette da Conte prima dell’emergenza, l’aperitivo coi cinesi e il parlare di razzismoh e fascismoh pure quando si sta spiegando la ricetta della carbonara..



L'unico paese al mondo dove chi governa fa opposizione all'opposizione, invece di pensare a governare.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Aprile 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Da fuori sembra diverso, credimi



Lo ripeto nuovamente : 

Io non voglio difendere Conte ma mi manda in bestia la presunzione di condannare una cosa che NON è ancora stata fatta. 
E' da ieri che vi dico di non ascoltare Feltri e Libero che sono i peggior mistificatori della realtà( dopo La Repubblica ovviamente ). 

*Bisogna aspettare e vedere i fatti . *


----------



## admin (10 Aprile 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si però se propone qualcos'altro direte comunque che si tira giù le mutande davanti alla Germania, se invece insiste per gli Eurobond non va bene perchè deve proporre altre soluzioni visto che non si faranno mai. Qualsiasi cosa faccia questo Antonio Conte non va bene a propri..


 [MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION] la prossima volta che vieni a trovarmi a Roma ti porto dal tuo amico Antonio Conte!


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Aprile 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quelli sono due pirla e non ci piove. Ma non hanno in mano il paese in questo momento. Quindi possono continuare a fare cabaret, che la cosa tanto non tocca nessuno. Non vanno manco più in Parlamento, ormai.



vero, allora preso atto di questa cosa non ascoltiamoli e trattiamoli per quello che sono : due pirla che mistificano la realtà ( come molti altri sia chiaro).


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Aprile 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Certo e ci mancherebbe altro. Se siamo qui da anni a scrivere è perchè possiamo farlo in libertà anche "scontrandoci".
> Diciamo che NON mi fido di Conte come oramai non mi fido di nessun politico, mi limito ai fatti e oggi i fatti dicono che quelli che raccontano più balle agli italiani sono i due pirla che questa sera si son presi una lavata di testa in diretta mondiale manco avessero 2 anni.



Lasciali perdere Salvini e Meloni, stanno sempre a frignare perchè il governo nemmeno li coinvolge.
E' inutile girarci attorno ma le cose stanno cosi : Conte ha perso totalmente le speranze su questi due che pensano solo a fare propaganda, non aiutano minimamente e pugnalano alle spalle.
E questo aspetto, in questo momento di criticità, è gravissimo per una democrazia.
Io da italiano proprio per questo mi sento allo sbando , perchè tra maggioranza e opposizione non so più a che santo votarmi.
Assurda e vergognosa poi la spaccatura tra stato e regioni e tra regioni e comuni.
Diciamo che l'emergenza pandemia ha fatto capire che siamo messi proprio male tra incapaci, macchiette, vecchi rimbambiti e cacciatori di consensi.
In pochissimi ne escono da vincitori, tra questi ci metto Zaia.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Aprile 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> [MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION] la prossima volta che vieni a trovarmi a Roma ti porto dal tuo amico Antonio Conte!



La prossima volta che vengo a produrre qualcosa ( di Rock ovviamente ) ci vediamo io e te almeno ci mandiamo a Cahare di persona davanti ad una birretta .


----------



## admin (10 Aprile 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Lasciali perdere Salvini e Meloni, stanno sempre a frignare perchè il governo nemmeno li coinvolge.
> E' inutile girarci attorno ma le cose stanno cosi : Conte ha perso totalmente le speranze su questi due che pensano solo a fare propaganda, non aiutano minimamente e pugnalano alle spalle.
> E questo aspetto, in questo momento di criticità, è gravissimo per una democrazia.
> Io da italiano proprio per questo mi sento allo sbando , perchè tra maggioranza e opposizione non so più a che santo votarmi.
> ...



.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Aprile 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Lasciali perdere Salvini e Meloni, stanno sempre a frignare perchè il governo nemmeno li coinvolge.
> E' inutile girarci attorno ma le cose stanno cosi : Conte ha perso totalmente le speranze su questi due che pensano solo a fare propaganda, non aiutano minimamente e pugnalano alle spalle.
> E questo aspetto, in questo momento di criticità, è gravissimo per una democrazia.
> Io da italiano proprio per questo mi sento allo sbando , perchè tra maggioranza e opposizione non so più a che santo votarmi.
> ...



Sottoscrivo anche le virgole.


----------



## Albijol (10 Aprile 2020)

juventino ha scritto:


> E cosa c’entrano esattamente Salvini e la Meloni?
> È lui che sta gestendo questa cosa, lui deve dare spiegazioni.



ma come che c'entrano? Scusa allora possono starnacchiare e dire falsità come vogliono e non devono formulare la loro proposta? Ti rendi conto che potrebbe essere loro al comando a breve se cade il governo??? Pazzesco quello che dici scusa.


----------



## hakaishin (10 Aprile 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ovvio, Pippo Franco Sala è la feccia della feccia. Ma ciò non mi fa mica rivalutare i due pirla. Anzi.



Ma nessuno deve far rivalutare nessuno
Qui bisogna parlare coi fatti: il più pulito ha la rogna e questo governo ha la rogna forte


----------



## admin (10 Aprile 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> La prossima volta che vengo a produrre qualcosa ( di Rock ovviamente ) ci vediamo io e te almeno ci mandiamo a Cahare di persona davanti ad una birretta .



Quando vuoi 
[MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION] l'ho portato a mangiare una gran bella pizza


----------



## Dexter (10 Aprile 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Cosa c'entra il fascismo ? io non mica di Sinistra.
> Casalino è ridicolo, ma penso di averlo già detto 8mila volte.



Tu tifi. Come tutti noi tifiamo Milan. I partiti non sono squadre di calcio. Io non voto perché non mi sento rappresentato da nessun buffone che attualmente fa politica, per me Salvini, Zingaretti, Meloni e M5S (chi é il rappresentante politico? Boh) sono semplicemente personaggi ridicoli con strategie comunicative differenti. Mi da' fastidio il tifo per partito preso. I due fascistoni nazisti (MES, Meloni e Salvini) avranno anche preso una cantonata riguardo la firma del Meccanismo Europeo di stabilità (stabilità degli altri però), ma Conte sta navigando a vista come il Titanic e non ha posto alcuna soluzione al problema del nostro paese. Nominando due rappresentanti dell opposizione in conferenza stampa nazionale ha semplicemente fatto propaganda politica per tenere la poltrona, esattamente come i due destromani che invece sperano di ottenerne una.


----------



## Mika (10 Aprile 2020)

Atletico Maniero ha scritto:


> Quindi il Mes non lo usiamo e gli eurobond esistono solo a parole. Ottimo direi...



Ci metteranno la Patrimoniale con un nome diverso magari al 2%


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Aprile 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Tifo'o menomale che ci sei pure tu, io semplicemente il tuo discorso sto facendo da giorni. Io non voglio difendere nessuno.



Antonio Conte ha i suoi errori, ci mancherebbe difenderlo. Ma la situazione, purtroppo, è davvero davvero drammatica. Qua non è una problema a livello nazionale o europeo ma è globale. Io sento in giro di Americani o Russi che dovrebbero aiutare l'Italia.. ma se questi paesi sono in situazioni ancora più disastrose. Gli americani hanno registrato 20 mln di disoccupati in tre settimane, devono tirare fuori 2 trillioni di dollari probabilmente anche loro saranno costretti per la prima volta nella loro storia a tagliare nella difesa. E questi dovrebbero aiutare l'Italia? Purtroppo piaccia non piaccia chi può aiutarti sono i paesi della UE.. è eretico ma è cosi. Questa è una sitauzione senza precedenti ed qualsiasi paese pensa al suo giardino.

Ad oggi l'unico che sta alla grande sono i cinesi e sarebbe meglio lasciare perdere.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (10 Aprile 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quelli sono due pirla e non ci piove. Ma non hanno in mano il paese in questo momento. Quindi possono continuare a fare cabaret, che la cosa tanto non tocca nessuno. Non vanno manco più in Parlamento, ormai.



pero dall'opposizione uno si aspetterebbe delle soluzioni alternative no delle fake news atte a destabilizzare la situazione gia precaria.


----------



## Solo (10 Aprile 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Lo ripeto nuovamente :
> 
> Io non voglio difendere Conte ma mi manda in bestia la presunzione di condannare una cosa che NON è ancora stata fatta.
> E' da ieri che vi dico di non ascoltare Feltri e Libero che sono i peggior mistificatori della realtà( dopo La Repubblica ovviamente ).
> ...


I soldi da qualche parte devono uscire.

Il ministero sta emettendo BTP *​extra* per raccogliere risorse? No.

Gli Eurobond oggi sono disponibili? No.

Il MES è disponibile? Sì.

È passato un mese da inizio del lockdown è non si vede ancora un centesimo. Quanto si può aspettare ancora?

Io se vedo uno che arriva con la pistola in mano non resto lì a chiedergli che intenzioni ha. Faccio due più due e scappo via.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Aprile 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quando vuoi
> [MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION] l'ho portato a mangiare una gran bella pizza



Madonna mia ... se penso a quella pizza mi viene il gusto buonissimo nel cervello  due giorni a mangiare solo pizze


----------



## admin (10 Aprile 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Madonna mia ... se penso a quella pizza mi viene il gusto buonissimo nel cervello  due giorni a mangiare solo pizze


----------



## Dexter (10 Aprile 2020)

Atletico Maniero ha scritto:


> Quindi il Mes non lo usiamo e gli eurobond esistono solo a parole. Ottimo direi...



Non c'è altro da dire.


----------



## Albijol (10 Aprile 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quelli sono due pirla e non ci piove. Ma non hanno in mano il paese in questo momento. Quindi possono continuare a fare cabaret, che la cosa tanto non tocca nessuno. Non vanno manco più in Parlamento, ormai.


----------



## hakaishin (10 Aprile 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> L'unico paese al mondo dove chi governa fa opposizione all'opposizione, invece di pensare a governare.



Cioè ma ti rendi conto ? Siamo ridicoli


----------



## pazzomania (10 Aprile 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si però se propone qualcos'altro direte comunque che si tira giù le mutande davanti alla Germania, se invece insiste per gli Eurobond non va bene perchè deve proporre altre soluzioni visto che non si faranno mai. Qualsiasi cosa faccia questo Antonio Conte non va bene a propri..



Siamo nel paese dove fino ad un mese fa, se si fosse votato, oggi saremmo governati dalla Meloni e da Salvini.

Dalla Meloni e da Salvini, dalla Meloni e da Salvini *PER DIO,* ci meritiamo tutto il peggio che c'è.

Due che, mi sforzo a dirlo, perchè ho qualche dubbio.. andrebbero forse bene per un compito come la raccolta dei rifiuti, ma ho grossissimi dubbi perchè servirebbero intelligenza, capacità organizzative e di pianificazione.

Salvini e Meloni, due che probabilmente manco sanno la differenza tra un' azione ed un obbligazione.

Non scherziamo neppure.

Che poi Conte non è nemmeno il mio beniamino, sa parlare, nella vita perlomeno ha lavorato, ma nè mi scalda ne mi raffredda, ma confronto al ministro del papete è davvero Winston Churchill


----------



## hakaishin (10 Aprile 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Lo ripeto nuovamente :
> 
> Io non voglio difendere Conte ma mi manda in bestia la presunzione di condannare una cosa che NON è ancora stata fatta.
> E' da ieri che vi dico di non ascoltare Feltri e Libero che sono i peggior mistificatori della realtà( dopo La Repubblica ovviamente ).
> ...



Lollo, ripeto ieri lo hanno detto tutti non solo libero e dai..in primis le schifezze piddiote facenti parti di questo governo di clown.
Quando ti vedrò criticare una della nefandezze di Conte allora capirò se alle parole seguono i fatti.
Poi ti chiedo, tu che voti 5 stelle come hai potuto digerire l’inciucio con il vostro peggior nemico sono per avere una poltrona? Non è un paradosso?


----------



## Tobi (10 Aprile 2020)

Un giornalista ha chiesto quando ripartirà il turismo e Conte ha detto che non pronuncerà date, e che Turismo significa gente che viene dall'esterno, rischio quindi contagio di ritorno. Tradotto: Il Turismo nel 2020 non ci sarà


----------



## hakaishin (10 Aprile 2020)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Tu tifi. Come tutti noi tifiamo Milan. I partiti non sono squadre di calcio. Io non voto perché non mi sento rappresentato da nessun buffone che attualmente fa politica, per me Salvini, Zingaretti, Meloni e M5S (chi é il rappresentante politico? Boh) sono semplicemente personaggi ridicoli con strategie comunicative differenti. Mi da' fastidio il tifo per partito preso. I due fascistoni nazisti (MES, Meloni e Salvini) avranno anche preso una cantonata riguardo la firma del Meccanismo Europeo di stabilità (stabilità degli altri però), ma Conte sta navigando a vista come il Titanic e non ha posto alcuna soluzione al problema del nostro paese. Nominando due rappresentanti dell opposizione in conferenza stampa nazionale ha semplicemente fatto propaganda politica per tenere la poltrona, esattamente come i due destromani che invece sperano di ottenerne una.



Amen!
Post da incorniciare: verità assoluta


----------



## juventino (10 Aprile 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Beh direi proprio che ne siano a conoscenza che dici ? oppure proponiti per diventare ministro degli esteri o Premier



Lollo non sono io che sta ripetendo la manfrina degli eurobond, sono loro che ne parlano da settimane.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Aprile 2020)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Un giornalista ha chiesto quando ripartirà il turismo e Conte ha detto che non pronuncerà date, e che Turismo significa gente che viene dall'esterno, rischio quindi contagio di ritorno. Tradotto: Il Turismo nel 2020 non ci sarà



Il turismo quest'anno sarà sanguinoso a livello GLOBALE. Se la gente non va in ITALIA allora non ci va nemmeno in Spagna o Francia o altri posti.


----------



## GP7 (10 Aprile 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Lo ripeto nuovamente :
> 
> Io non voglio difendere Conte ma mi manda in bestia la presunzione di condannare una cosa che NON è ancora stata fatta.
> E' da ieri che vi dico di non ascoltare Feltri e Libero che sono i peggior mistificatori della realtà( dopo La Repubblica ovviamente ).
> ...



Pensa che tu critichi appena ne hai l'occasione chi sta all'opposizione e non ha nessun controllo sul paese. Pensa quanto tempo perso e quanti "non fatti" commentati.
E come te chi ci governa.
Io vorrei si pensasse al bene dell'Italia e degli Italiani non a sbugiardarsi l'uno con l'altro come se potesse essere l'unica ambizione esaudibile.


----------



## Ringhio8 (10 Aprile 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> I soldi da qualche parte devono uscire.
> 
> *Il ministero sta emettendo BTP ​extra per raccogliere risorse? No.
> 
> ...



I FATTI reali ad oggi sono SOLO questi.


----------



## pazzomania (10 Aprile 2020)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Un giornalista ha chiesto quando ripartirà il turismo e Conte ha detto che non pronuncerà date, e che Turismo significa gente che viene dall'esterno, rischio quindi contagio di ritorno. Tradotto: Il Turismo nel 2020 non ci sarà



We, siamo in 60 milioni di Italiani.

Se gli altri paese non ci vorranno, e ci saranno le condizioni sanitarie ( speriamo), non credo sarà un problema riempire le nostre località marittime e dare ossigeno al settore.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Aprile 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


>



Ahahahaha, pensa che esiste qualcuna che si fa autoerotismo sul serio su questa cosa 

Comunque, tornando seri... una critica all'opposizione va fatta, e cioè che ha contribuito in ugual misura alla creazione di questo mostro di falsità, trasformismo, opportunismo e paraculismo. 
Lo ha messo al potere tanto Di Maio quanto Salvini.


----------



## pazzomania (10 Aprile 2020)

GP7 ha scritto:


> Pensa che tu critichi appena ne hai l'occasione chi sta all'opposizione e non ha nessun controllo sul paese. Pensa quanto tempo perso e quanti "non fatti" commentati.
> E come te chi ci governa.
> Io vorrei si pensasse al bene dell'Italia e degli Italiani non a sbugiardarsi l'uno con l'altro come se potesse essere l'unica ambizione esaudibile.



Un' opposizione che fomenta il popolo con delle balle, ha controllo sul paese, altro che no.

Fa casino, inutile casino. Casino di cui ora non necessitiamo affatto.

E il governo attuale è proprio stato creato da Salvini, che ha ben pensato di scappare perchè non in grado di affrontare le stro...ate che aveva combinato in pochissimi mesi.

La manovra finanziaria incombeva... ma sarebbe stato come un pesce fuor d' acqua ad affrontare una questione simile.

Una roba troppo grande per il ministro del Papete e dell' immacolata madonna.


----------



## diavolo (10 Aprile 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> We, siamo in 60 milioni di Italiani.
> 
> Se gli altri paese non ci vorranno, e ci saranno le condizioni sanitarie ( speriamo), non credo sarà un problema riempire le nostre località marittime e dare ossigeno al settore.



Tutti al mare con i 600 euro di Giuseppi.


----------



## Manue (10 Aprile 2020)

Come detto nell’altro post...
il Mes l’Italia non l’ha attivato. 

Questo è un fatto. 

Dove prenderemo i soldi?
Sicuramente NON dal Mes.


----------



## Solo (10 Aprile 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> We, siamo in 60 milioni di Italiani.
> 
> Se gli altri paese non ci vorranno, e ci saranno le condizioni sanitarie ( speriamo), non credo sarà un problema riempire le nostre località marittime e dare ossigeno al settore.


Con quali soldi esattamente? 

Io credo che molti alberghi questa estate anche se potessero non apriranno proprio. Inutile aprire per usare il 10% della capienza col rischio poi di trovare uno infetto nell'albergo che ti fa scappare tutti e ti fa cattiva pubblicita. Se ne riparla dalla stagione invernale in poi, se non addirittura direttamente nel 2021.


----------



## varvez (10 Aprile 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Oggi la gente che si aspettava un Conte che annunciava il Mes è rimasta un tantino delusa. Comunque per la cronaca non ci concederanno Eurobond per cui speriamo di strappare le migliori condizioni possibili.



Migliori condizioni possibili? Non avete ben chiari i meccanismi europei


----------



## pazzomania (10 Aprile 2020)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Tutti al mare con i 600 euro di Giuseppi.





Solo ha scritto:


> Con quali soldi esattamente?
> 
> Io credo che molti alberghi questa estate anche se potessero non apriranno proprio. Inutile aprire per usare il 10% della capienza col rischio poi di trovare uno infetto nell'albergo che ti fa scappare tutti e ti fa cattiva pubblicita. Se ne riparla dalla stagione invernale in poi, se non addirittura direttamente nel 2021.




Eh mi dispiace ragazzi, ma noi del nord non andremo in affanno economico per un paio di mesi storti dopo anni a farci un culo grosso come quello della Merkel. 

Ve li porteremo noi i soldi dai!! ( si scherza)

[MENTION=246]Solo[/MENTION] certo, infatti spero che da qui a luglio / agosto ... essere contagiati diventi una rarità..e non la cosa più probabile uscendo di casa, me lo auguro davvero.


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Aprile 2020)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Tutti al mare con i 600 euro di Giuseppi.



600 euro di cui per ora non c'è alcuna traccia, sono ancora in attesa io.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (10 Aprile 2020)

io sono l'ultimo degli ammiratori di salvini e meloni ma hanno ragione quando dicono che Conte sta facendo campagna elettorale...nella sua posizione, con lo stato di emergenza e con i massimo poteri che non si vedevano dai tempi del duce, dovrebbe risolvere i problemi e agire da super partes senza attaccare le opposizioni.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Aprile 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> io sono l'ultimo degli ammiratori di salvini e meloni ma hanno ragione quando dicono che Conte sta facendo campagna elettorale...nella sua posizione, con lo stato di emergenza e con i massimo poteri che non si vedevano dai tempi del duce, dovrebbe risolvere i problemi e agire da super partes senza attaccare le opposizioni.



Delirio di onnipotenza. E' il potere che lo provoca. Storicamente, a tutti.


----------



## Solo (10 Aprile 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Eh mi dispiace ragazzi, ma noi del nord non andremo in affanno economico per un paio di mesi storti dopo anni a farci un culo grosso come quello della Merkel.
> 
> Ve li porteremo noi i soldi dai!!


Guarda che pure io sono del nord, e ho il sedere relativamente coperto. Sono in una zona turistica (preferisco non fare nomi) e qua nessuno pensa di aprire gli alberghi in estate.


----------



## Miro (10 Aprile 2020)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Un giornalista ha chiesto quando ripartirà il turismo e Conte ha detto che non pronuncerà date, e che Turismo significa gente che viene dall'esterno, rischio quindi contagio di ritorno. Tradotto: Il Turismo nel 2020 non ci sarà



Prevedibile.
Anzi, prepariamoci perchè con buona probabilità molte restrizioni verranno estese anche al 2021.


----------



## Ringhio8 (10 Aprile 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Un' opposizione che fomenta il popolo con delle balle, ha controllo sul paese, altro che no.
> 
> Fa casino, inutile casino. Casino di cui ora non necessitiamo affatto.
> 
> ...



Sono stati Gentiloni e Gualtieri a dire che per il MES era fatta, non Salvini e la Meloni.


----------



## pazzomania (10 Aprile 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> Guarda che pure io sono del nord, e ho il sedere relativamente coperto. Sono in una zona turistica (preferisco non fare nomi) e qua nessuno pensa di aprire gli alberghi in estate.



Se sei del nord, non hai il mare presumo, o sei ligure?

Beh ad ogni modo, città culturali ovvio che per quest' anno... la vedo male.

Speriamo di salvare qualcosa...almeno del turismo balneare. Purtroppo non c'è nulla da inventarsi...


----------



## hakaishin (10 Aprile 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Eh mi dispiace ragazzi, ma noi del nord non andremo in affanno economico per un paio di mesi storti dopo anni a farci un culo grosso come quello della Merkel.
> 
> Ve li porteremo noi i soldi dai!! ( si scherza)
> 
> [MENTION=246]Solo[/MENTION] certo, infatti spero che da qui a luglio / agosto ... essere contagiati diventi una rarità..e non la cosa più probabile uscendo di casa, me lo auguro davvero.



Questo sempre secondo le tue teorie economiche...
Noi del nord dovremmo solo vergognarci in questo momento


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Aprile 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Questo sempre secondo le tue teorie economiche...
> Noi del nord dovremmo solo vergognarci in questo momento



Immagino che quelli del nord che abbiano attività turistiche, ristorative, pub, bar, barbieri, parrucchieri, sale scommesse ecc. siano milionari di base, altrimenti non so come faranno ad andare avanti. Visto che secondo pazzomania al nord non ci saranno problemi.


----------



## hakaishin (10 Aprile 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Delirio di onnipotenza. E' il potere che lo provoca. Storicamente, a tutti.



Oh sto avvocatucolo da abigeato è stato messo in quella posizione da di maio e salvini. Era il loro pupazzo, non parlava, non decideva non faceva nulla perché comandavano i 2 dementi. Finito il governo giallo verde, il 5 stalle si è svenduto al nemico di sempre e anche dj maio lentamente ha lasciato terreno al succube Conte che è stato travolto dalla smania di potere. È un classico


----------



## pazzomania (10 Aprile 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Questo sempre secondo le tue teorie economiche...
> Noi del nord dovremmo solo vergognarci in questo momento



Non sono teorie, vita reale. Comunque, come già ti ho detto ieri... bel sondaggione tra qualche mese.. e vediamo quanti avranno perso casa/lavoro e quanti ( non senza magari grande fatica, per carità) saranno invece tornati sulla retta via.

Certo, passare le giornate vedendo tutto nero, criticando la qualunque e chiunque, aiuterà nella ripresa!!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Aprile 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Oggi la gente che si aspettava un Conte che annunciava il Mes è rimasta un tantino delusa. Comunque per la cronaca non ci concederanno Eurobond per cui speriamo di strappare le migliori condizioni possibili.



In realtà qui è scritto da giorni che oggi non avrebbe mai annunciato il MES, anche dai più fieri oppositori di azzeccagarbugli, ma che alla prima conferenza avrebbe intortato con le solite false promesse.

Nulla contro chi gli crede e ha fiducia in lui, ovviamente.


----------



## hakaishin (10 Aprile 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Sono stati Gentiloni e Gualtieri a dire che per il MES era fatta, non Salvini e la Meloni.



Noooo ma che dici! Hanno stati sempre meloni e salveneeeh1!1!1!
Fascistih!1!1!


----------



## hakaishin (10 Aprile 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Immagino che quelli del nord che abbiano attività turistiche, ristorative, pub, bar, barbieri, parrucchieri, sale scommesse ecc. siano milionari di base, altrimenti non so come faranno ad andare avanti. Visto che secondo pazzomania al nord non ci saranno problemi.



Si si sono tutte eccellenze come la sanità. Qui al nord stiamo talmente bene che possiamo stare chiusi 3 anni e non c’è rischio di fallire


----------



## pazzomania (10 Aprile 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Sono stati Gentiloni e Gualtieri a dire che per il MES era fatta, non Salvini e la Meloni.



Gualtieri ha scritto:

Messi sul tavolo i bond europei, tolte dal tavolo le condizionalita del #Mes. Consegniamo al Consiglio europeo una proposta ambiziosa. 
Ci batteremo per realizzarla. 

Gentiloni ha scritto:

#Eurogruppo Con 500 miliardi i paesi europei si coordinano per una politica economica che affianchi quella monetaria della Bce. È un primo passo, ma è anche la prima volta. Il Fondo per la rinascita è la prossima sfida di questo impegno comune. L’Europa è #solidarietà

Cioè.. dai.

Non mistifichiamo la realtà, almeno tu. Dimmi tu se devo fare l' avvocato di due del PD.. che Dio mi perdoni


----------



## Ringhio8 (10 Aprile 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Noooo ma che dici! Hanno stati sempre meloni e salveneeeh1!1!1!
> Fascistih!1!1!



Bastava leggere un qualsiasi giornale stamattina, e sottolineo uno qualsiasi, non "la Padania"


----------



## hakaishin (10 Aprile 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non sono teorie, vita reale. Comunque, come già ti ho detto ieri... bel sondaggione tra qualche mese.. e vediamo quanti avranno perso casa/lavoro e quanti ( non senza magari grande fatica, per carità) saranno invece tornati sulla retta via.
> 
> Certo, passare le giornate vedendo tutto nero, criticando la qualunque e chiunque, aiuterà nella ripresa!!


Come anche mistificare completamente realtà non aiuta 
Hai deciso che non ci saranno problemi, quindi sarà così


----------



## hakaishin (10 Aprile 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Bastava leggere un qualsiasi giornale stamattina, e sottolineo uno qualsiasi, non "la Padania"



Appunto ma in Italia siamo bravi a mistificare la realtà


----------



## Ringhio8 (10 Aprile 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Gualtieri ha scritto:
> 
> Messi sul tavolo i bond europei, tolte dal tavolo le condizionalita del #Mes. Consegniamo al Consiglio europeo una proposta ambiziosa.
> Ci batteremo per realizzarla.
> ...



Diciamo che non l'hanno detto apertamente, ma l'hanno lasciato intendere, infatti tutti i giornali oggi parlavano solo di quello.

Riguardo la parte in grassetto in ginocchio sui ceci e pentiti


----------



## pazzomania (10 Aprile 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Come anche mistificare completamente realtà non aiuta
> Hai deciso che non ci saranno problemi, quindi sarà così



Non ho deciso nulla, è solo quello che penso.

E comunque non ho scritto senza problemi, ma il contrario. Ma va beh..sei Salviniano...mistifichi persino quello che scrivo.


----------



## pazzomania (10 Aprile 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Diciamo che non l'hanno detto apertamente, ma l'hanno lasciato intendere, infatti tutti i giornali oggi parlavano solo di quello.
> 
> Riguardo la parte in grassetto in ginocchio sui ceci e pentiti



Sai che ti voglio bene, anzi son contento che sei meno depresso di un mese fa.
Mi avevi spaventato


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Aprile 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Oh sto avvocatucolo da abigeato è stato messo in quella posizione da di maio e salvini. Era il loro pupazzo, non parlava, non decideva non faceva nulla perché comandavano i 2 dementi. Finito il governo giallo verde, il 5 stalle si è svenduto al nemico di sempre e anche dj maio lentamente ha lasciato terreno al succube Conte che è stato travolto dalla smania di potere. È un classico



I due pirlotti dilettanti hanno piantato il seme, non sapendo cosa sarebbe nato, poi però la pianta è stata irrigata dai poteri che contano. Il suo delirio di onnipotenza, questo potere di cui parliamo, deriva solo dalle forti mani che hanno deciso di elevarlo e appoggiarlo per essere liberi di sguazzare nel loro parco giochi preferito, l'Italia. Le mani sappiamo tutti quali sono. A una piacciono le vecchie, un'altra ha un enorme deretano.

Nei soli due-tre giorni del "papeete" per tutti i governanti europei e i media che lo insultavano è passato da "burattino" a "statista". 
Mai vista una cosa del genere in 40 anni, io non ricordo casi simili.
Il potere è quindi da re travicello, quando non servirà più al suo scopo e il partecipanti al banchetto saranno sazi delle nostre risorse... puff, tornerà a Forum.

Una cosa gli riconosco, l'abilità trasformista da grande politico. Perché essere onesti è difficile, ma essere così falsi nello "switchare" gli ideali a volte lo è ancora di più. E' una dote che non si acquisisce sempre, deve essere innata.

E poi ha abilità comunicative. Anche per via di chi gli sta dietro.
Io perculo Casalino Vasellino ma ragazzi, è un genio. Non in accettazione positiva, esistono anche i geni del male.
Questo è passato dal fare il sadomaso borchiato da Costanzo a dettare l'agenda di uno che attualmente ha i pieni poteri in Italia quasi senza Parlamento. Scusate se è poco.


----------



## hakaishin (10 Aprile 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non ho deciso nulla, è solo quello che penso.
> 
> E comunque non ho scritto senza problemi, ma il contrario. Ma va beh..sei Salviniano...mistifichi persino quello che scrivo.



È qui che ti sbagli 
Mai votato salvini in vita mia e non ho intenzione di farlo 
Questo modo di rispondere a cosa serve? Sei tu che ti sei inventato una realtà parallela in cui non soffriremo economicamente soprattutto al nord. Sei il solo a pensarlo. Magari hai capito tutto o forse Conte ti ha detto come stanno le cose..


----------



## Raryof (10 Aprile 2020)

O sta bluffando oppure potrebbe essere vera l'ipotesi di un € parallelo (B) tra paesi mediterranei, quindi Francia, Italia, Spagna ecc ecc, quindi tutti i paesi favorevoli agli Eurobond che si distaccano e portano avanti un pensiero economico comune.
Non vedo altre alternative, siamo in emergenza quindi l'unione sarà un po' meno unione o forse comincerà a sgretolarsi proprio dal 23 di aprile.
Sentivo oggi una cosa molto interessante, l'Europa ha cominciato a crollare quando ha pensato di far entrare paesi molto piccoli, sempre sparlando di unicità e benessere comune che poi non c'è mai stato perché la differenza tra tutti i paesi è netta o addirittura molto netta, un conto è parlare di 5-6 paesi, un altro è trovare la quadra tra 26 paesi che hanno esigenze diverse.


----------



## hakaishin (10 Aprile 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> I due pirlotti dilettanti hanno piantato il seme, non sapendo cosa sarebbe nato, poi però la pianta è stata irrigata dai poteri che contano. Il suo delirio di onnipotenza, questo potere di cui parliamo, deriva solo dalle forti mani che hanno deciso di elevarlo e appoggiarlo per essere liberi di sguazzare nel loro parco giochi preferito, l'Italia. Le mani sappiamo tutti quali sono. A una piacciono le vecchie, un'altra ha un enorme deretano.
> 
> Nei soli due-tre giorni del "papeete" per tutti i governanti europei e i media che lo insultavano è passato da "burattino" a "statista".
> Mai vista una cosa del genere in 40 anni, io non ricordo casi simili.
> ...


Mi sento in dovere di farti un applauso per quanto hai scritto: un’analisi lucida, perfetta e mirata della situazione Conte. Da rabbrividire quanto dici. È un po’ come un esperimento di laboratorio andato male, è sfuggito di mano. I 2 dementi giallo Verdi hanno praticamente creato un mostro con la convinzione di tenerlo al guinzaglio e ora i loro disastri si ripercuotono su di noi. Se mi permetti vorrei usare queste tue parole per scrivere un post sui social, sono davvero perfette.

Comunque anche io mai visto una cosa simile, il passaggio da fantoccio inutile a grande statista è stato immediato, inspiegabile e quanto mai ridicolo


----------



## pazzomania (10 Aprile 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> È qui che ti sbagli
> Mai votato salvini in vita mia e non ho intenzione di farlo
> Questo modo di rispondere a cosa serve? Sei tu che ti sei inventato una realtà parallela in cui non soffriremo economicamente soprattutto al nord. Sei il solo a pensarlo. Magari hai capito tutto o forse Conte ti ha detto come stanno le cose..



Io scrivo che con fatica ma ne usciranno tutti, tu mi dici che io dico che non ci sarà nessun problema. 
Mistifichi, io dico "a", tu dici che ho detto "b"
È proprio questo il significato di "mistificare"


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Aprile 2020)

Solo ha scritto:


> I soldi da qualche parte devono uscire.
> 
> Il ministero sta emettendo BTP *​extra* per raccogliere risorse? No.
> 
> ...



Ma se hanno fatto ieri la prima riunione. Non possono mica mettersi li e "stampare i soldi " come dice Salvini ( salvo poi essersi preso lo spernacchiamento dalla Svizzera. Ma va beh parliamo di Salvini chettelodicoaffare )


----------



## Zenos (10 Aprile 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> In realtà qui è scritto da giorni che oggi non avrebbe mai annunciato il MES, anche dai più fieri oppositori di azzeccagarbugli, ma che alla prima conferenza avrebbe intortato con le solite false promesse.
> 
> Nulla contro chi gli crede e ha fiducia in lui, ovviamente.



Non ho fiducia in nessun politico,ho perso la speranza da qualche anno. Credo però che Conte sia attualmente il meglio che ci possiamo permettere.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Aprile 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Lollo, ripeto ieri lo hanno detto tutti non solo libero e dai..in primis le schifezze piddiote facenti parti di questo governo di clown.
> Quando ti vedrò criticare una della nefandezze di Conte allora capirò se alle parole seguono i fatti.
> Poi ti chiedo, tu che voti 5 stelle come hai potuto digerire l’inciucio con il vostro peggior nemico sono per avere una poltrona? Non è un paradosso?



Io non faccio più parte dei 5 stelle da ben prima dell inciucio con il Pd. Oggi mi ritengo un libero pensatore che ovviamente schifa gli ignoranti.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Aprile 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Se mi permetti vorrei usare queste tue parole per scrivere un post sui social, sono davvero perfette.



Fai pure, io sto lontanissimo dai social, li evito tutti come la peste. Su Internet scrivo solo qui.. quindi diffondi pure il mio Verbo (modalità megalomania alla Gonte attivata)


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Aprile 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Sono stati Gentiloni e Gualtieri a dire che per il MES era fatta, non Salvini e la Meloni.



Non vorrei dirti una stupidata perchè quel pirla di Gentiloni neanche lo ascolto ma penso che abbia detto " i soldi verrano presi in prestito dal MES " che in sostanza è una cosa completamente diversa da quanto sbandierato dagli altri 2 pirla di Meloni e Salvini.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Aprile 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Diciamo che non l'hanno detto apertamente, ma l'hanno lasciato intendere, infatti tutti i giornali oggi parlavano solo di quello.
> 
> Riguardo la parte in grassetto in ginocchio sui ceci e pentiti



Infatti NON L'HA DETTO . Quello che vi ripeto da questa mattina, i giornali ci hanno preso per il C un altra volta.


----------



## hakaishin (10 Aprile 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io scrivo che con fatica ma ne usciranno tutti, tu mi dici che io dico che non ci sarà nessun problema.
> Mistifichi, io dico "a", tu dici che ho detto "b"
> È proprio questo il significato di "mistificare"



Tu hai detto anche ieri che sei sicuro che nessuno fallirà e che per un mese di lockdown non succede nulla, che qui al nord non fallirà nessuno. Per me questo non è manco mistificare la realtà ma vivere proprio in un altro mondo


----------



## hakaishin (10 Aprile 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io non faccio più parte dei 5 stelle da ben prima dell inciucio con il Pd. Oggi mi ritengo un libero pensatore che ovviamente schifa gli ignoranti.



Allora già siamo un passo avanti


----------



## hakaishin (10 Aprile 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Non ho fiducia in nessun politico,ho perso la speranza da qualche anno. Credo però che Conte sia attualmente il meglio che ci possiamo permettere.



Allora siamo messi malissimo


----------



## Raryof (10 Aprile 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Non ho fiducia in nessun politico,ho perso la speranza da qualche anno. Credo però che Conte sia attualmente il meglio che ci possiamo permettere.



A livello di dialettica è ineccepibile, Giuseppi.
Non è Craxi ma se la cava, è bravino.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (10 Aprile 2020)

Gli Eurobond non si faranno mai, questo mentitore seriale dovrebbe piantarla di sparare questa frottola solo per far credere che le sue sparate abbiano attecchito in qualche misura in europa...

Quando saremo alla canna del gas (e non per le spese sanitarie, ma per finanziare la ripresa economica o quella sbruffonata della "potenza di fuoco" che questo qui ripete come un mantra) saremo costretti ad utilizzare il Mes in assenza di alternative...

L'europa (come al solito rigorosamente minuscolo) non è un blocco monolitico apartitico ma, come ampiamente dimostrato, uno strumento nelle mani della cruccaglia che - con la complicità degli ebeti mangiarane e di quegli staterucoli del nord - vuole dominare il continente piegando tutti alla sua volontà...

Finita la crisi del coronavirus è sufficiente che la culona "chieda" (rectius: imponga) alla BCE di piantarla di comprare titoli di stato italiani et voilà... Un bel Mes per tutti!

Stesso simpatico meccanismo avverrà se in Italia dovesse affermarsi una maggioranza ostile all'europa (ovvero alla germania) o comunque a questa europa, scendiletto di questi maledetti tedeschi.

Bisogna aver pronto un piano B all'europa, prepararsi anticipatamente a quello che potrebbe succedere qualora dovesse implodere. Quasi tutti gli altri paesi (cruccaglia in primis) ci hanno già pensato, mentre da noi è considerata blasfemia il solo ipotizzarlo (ricordate Savona?)...

Quando - e se (e personalmente spero presto) - l'europa andrà in pezzi, non vorrei fare la figura del megalomane conte che a gennaio affermava tronfio che eravamo prontissimi al coronavirus per poi farsi trovare totalmente impreparato (eh, ma è stato il primo a chiudere i voli (diretti) dalla Cina... che grande eroe...).


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Aprile 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Tu hai detto anche ieri che sei sicuro che nessuno fallirà e che per un mese di lockdown non succede nulla, che qui al nord non fallirà nessuno. Per me questo non è manco mistificare la realtà ma vivere proprio in un altro mondo



Tutto sotto controllo cit.


----------



## pazzomania (10 Aprile 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Tu hai detto anche ieri che sei sicuro che nessuno fallirà e che per un mese di lockdown non succede nulla, che qui al nord non fallirà nessuno. Per me questo non è manco mistificare la realtà ma vivere proprio in un altro mondo



Visto che mettiamo i puntini sulle i, ti ho pure scritto che non avrei insistito, di salvarti il post, e tra qualche mese venirmi a raccontare quante persone conosci che avranno perso casa o lavoro, o che avranno fatto fatica a mangiare.
Tu pensi tante, io penso poche o addirittura nessuna.

Lo vedremo, speriamo avrò ragione io, per il bene di tutti i tuoi conoscenti.


----------



## hakaishin (10 Aprile 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Visto che mettiamo i puntini sulle i, ti ho pure scritto che non avrei insistito, di salvarti il post, e tra qualche mese venirmi a raccontare quante persone conosci che avranno perso casa o lavoro, o che avranno fatto fatica a mangiare.
> Tu pensi tante, io penso poche o addirittura nessuna.
> 
> Lo vedremo, speriamo avrò ragione io, per il bene di tutti i tuoi conoscenti.


Me lo auguro con tutto me stesso che tu abbia ragione ma so che non può esistere quello che dici tu


----------



## hakaishin (10 Aprile 2020)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Gli Eurobond non si faranno mai, questo mentitore seriale dovrebbe piantarla di sparare questa frottola solo per far credere che le sue sparate abbiano attecchito in qualche misura in europa...
> 
> Quando saremo alla canna del gas (e non per le spese sanitarie, ma per finanziare la ripresa economica o quella sbruffonata della "potenza di fuoco" che questo qui ripete come un mantra) saremo costretti ad utilizzare il Mes in assenza di alternative...
> 
> ...



La cosa divertente è che si critica solo quel gibbone di salvini, ma la storia degli eurobond equivale alle fake news di salvini eh 
Ancora va in giro a dire che servono gli eurobond e manco esistono


----------



## mandraghe (10 Aprile 2020)

Ditemi che non è vero che questo cialtrone ha usato una conferenza stampa per attaccare l’opposizione. 

In un momento in cui il parlamento è chiuso, abbiamo un governo che amministra con decreti, milioni di italiani stanno agli arresti domiciliari, avremo la maggiore contrazione del pil nella storia repubblicana, il debito raggiungerà il massimo storico, il futuro è nerissimo e questo c0glione pensa ad attaccare l’opposizione, cioè a fare propaganda politica e demagogia spicciola, allucinante.

E comunque per non dimenticare, e rispondere a certi post sguaiati, da settimane questo ********* andava ripetendo: no mes, si Eurobond.

Ebbene l’esito del vertice di ieri è stato: no Eurobond si mes. Tutto il resto è propaganda pelosa buona solo per i minus habens che ancora credono a questo cialtrone.


----------



## mandraghe (10 Aprile 2020)

Aggiungo: anche Varoufakis, uno che i crucchi e la culona li conosce bene, è stato molto critico nel parlare dell’accordo di ieri. Anche lui è sovranista e fascista?


----------



## Solo (10 Aprile 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma se hanno fatto ieri la prima riunione. Non possono mica mettersi li e "stampare i soldi " come dice Salvini ( salvo poi essersi preso lo spernacchiamento dalla Svizzera. Ma va beh parliamo di Salvini chettelodicoaffare )


A parte che non era la prima riunione visto che dell'impatto del coronavirus ne avevano già iniziato a parlare nell'eurogruppo del 16 marzo e di eurobond se ne parla da un decennio con relative pernacchie (e che io manco vorrei per la cronaca), ma vabbé.

I soldi servono adesso, non fra dieci anni. E al momento le fonti possibili sono due: richiesta al MES o emissione di TDS.

L'emissione di TDS la decide il MEF, il patto di stabilità e stato sospeso, l'Italia ha pieno accesso al mercato visto che le emissioni ordinarie continuano normalmente (ieri mattina piazzati 9.5 miliardi a 3, 7, 15 e 24 anni) la BCE ha ampliato gli acquisti col piano PEPP e i tassi sul decennale sono all'1.5%. Perché allora siamo qui con la gente chiusa in casa da un mese senza che abbia ancora visto un centesimo? Sarà mica che il governo spinto dal PD aspetta volontariamente un ulteriore deterioramento della situazione economica per poi dire "eh ragazzi, ci abbiamo provato, c'è solo il MES, sorry"? Intervento che tra l'altro sarebbe inefficace dal punto di vista economico visto che il MES ha una capacità per prestare soldi inferiore ai 500 miliardi quando la sola Grecia con un'economia cinque volte minore della nostra ne prese 300 in 8 anni. Tra l'altro se noi prendiamo i soldi del MES la Spagna cosa prende? Non penserete mica siano messi meglio di noi? Quello che sarebbe sicuramente efficace sarebbe il controllo della troika sul paese visto che è lo stesso trattato del MES che dice che le condizionalità possono essere cambiate dai creditori. Ops. 

"A pensar male si fa peccato, ma spesso ci si azzecca"


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Aprile 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> O sta bluffando oppure potrebbe essere vera l'ipotesi di un € parallelo (B) tra paesi mediterranei, quindi Francia, Italia, Spagna ecc ecc, quindi tutti i paesi favorevoli agli Eurobond che si distaccano e portano avanti un pensiero economico comune.
> Non vedo altre alternative, siamo in emergenza quindi l'unione sarà un po' meno unione o forse comincerà a sgretolarsi proprio dal 23 di aprile.
> Sentivo oggi una cosa molto interessante, l'Europa ha cominciato a crollare quando ha pensato di far entrare paesi molto piccoli, sempre sparlando di unicità e benessere comune che poi non c'è mai stato perché la differenza tra tutti i paesi è netta o addirittura molto netta, un conto è parlare di 5-6 paesi, un altro è trovare la quadra tra 26 paesi che hanno esigenze diverse.



Concordo totalmente. Aggiungo che ormai credo che si sia troppo esposto per poi mettersi a 90 gradi manco stesse guidando un Guatemala qualunque. Speriamo bene, ne va del nostro futuro.

Non possiamo permetterci il Mes, ci metterebbe in ginocchio.


----------



## Beppe85 (11 Aprile 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma va? Conte può tutto non lo sapevi? Lui ipnotizza con lo sguardo e trasformerà merkel in una bimba di Conte.
> E sarà là vittorie di Conte, un uomo chiamato DECRETO





Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Però dai si onesto ( Honesto!1!1  ) hai insultato tutto pomeriggio Conte e il governo su una cosa che non è vera e che si sono inventati i due pirla di Salvini e Meloni. Ogni tanto ammettere di aver "sbagliato" nella valutazione o ammettere di aver tratto conclusioni sul nulla ( quello che ti dicevo pomeriggio ) è un passo in avanti.
> 
> A te Conte non piace, bene ne prendiamo atto e come sempre rispettiamo le idee di tutti ma non fondiamo il nostro odio sul nulla. Si è fatta una polemica sul nulla, Conte sul MES la pensa come te e me.



Bravo Lollo. È da ieri sera che massacano conte sulla base delle fake news sparate da salvino e dalla Peroni ma ancora niente... continuano! Io sto con Conte (il premier, nn il gobbo che allena i non cugini tristi).
Deve essere il cognome a non ispirare.


----------



## hakaishin (11 Aprile 2020)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Bravo Lollo. È da ieri sera che massacano conte sulla base delle fake news sparate da salvino e dalla Peroni ma ancora niente... continuano! Io sto con Conte (il premier, nn il gobbo che allena i non cugini tristi).
> Deve essere il cognome a non ispirare.



Si si invece le cose dette da gentiloni e gualtieri ieri non valgono 
Fa tenerezza questa difesa di Giuseppi


----------



## Beppe85 (11 Aprile 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si si invece le cose dette da gentiloni e gualtieri ieri non valgono
> Fa tenerezza questa difesa di Giuseppi



Non mi serve a nulla difenderlo. Semplicemente ritengo abbia ragione. Aggiungo... giusto per informare tutti... che non mi serve che arrivi salvini, la Meloni, conte, gualtieri, mentana o chicchesia per comprendere come funzionano le decisioni della UE. Da sempre il ministro competente discute con gli altri ministri competenti e poi relaziona il capo di stato. Chi ieri ha creduto a salvini che diceva che avevamo accettato il mes... è caduto nella sua trappola. Semplicemente perché non è mai così! Ma questo non centra nulla con conte. Basterebbe studiare un pochino di diritto dell'Unione Europea.


----------



## hakaishin (11 Aprile 2020)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Non mi serve a nulla difenderlo. Semplicemente ritengo abbia ragione. Aggiungo... giusto per informare tutti... che non mi serve che arrivi salvini, la Meloni, conte, gualtieri, mentana o chicchesia per comprendere come funzionano le decisioni della UE. Da sempre il ministro competente discute con gli altri ministri competenti e poi relaziona il capo di stato. Chi ieri ha creduto a salvini che diceva che avevamo accettato il mes... è caduto nella sua trappola. Semplicemente perché non è mai così! Ma questo non centra nulla con conte. Basterebbe studiare un pochino di diritto dell'Unione Europea.


Certo...come basterebbe un minimo di informazione per capire che la storia degli eurobond è solo fumo negli occhi e che non esistono e non esisteranno mai 
Meno male che ci siete voi dell’intelighenzia....


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (11 Aprile 2020)

io conti su una baracca che sta x crollare xkè fallimentare fin dal principio non li faccio... 
comprano da anni (e dicevano che era provvisorio) con soldi inventati dal nulla con un tasso prossimo allo 0 
Ed eravamo nella melma lo stesso.. o mettiamo una doppia moneta che valga solo in Italia e Euro fuori 
(degli esperti si domandano perché nessuno l abbia proposto.. ) e ci mettiamo con i Paesi del Sud Europa 
magari facendo questa benedetta Banca pubblica nel frattempo.. oppure aspettiamo con i pop corn la bolla.
Non servirà a niente visto che x me si sta avvicinando,una crisi finanziaria mai vista finora !
ma almeno vedrei la volontà di fare qualcosa x salvare la baracca Italia


----------

